# Flow hive?



## enediyne (May 11, 2015)

Anyone tried one?


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Very detrimental to bees and not recommended by any knowledgeable bee keepers. Be very leary of them.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Very detrimental to bees and not recommended by any knowledgeable bee keepers. Be very leary of them.


How so?


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

one high, high,, high ,,high ,,high price and if you go on the sight of theres they have raised 
Flow Hive has raised just over $10 million, and has NOT sent out one hive todate 
they send in there money and wait wait wait wait ,, never sending one hive


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

cfuhrer said:


> How so?


One they use plastic comb foundations that are completely filled out which bees do not like. They need the wax for certain hormonal functions. Plastic emits certain fumes at high heat. Fumes that will kill bees and agitate them to abandon the hive. Second it is not designed for the bees to save up their own honey stores. It relies on humans to know enough is enough. And even then the way they are designed it doesn't make for good healthy storage. Bees rely on their wax to sanitize and kill germs. With nothing but wax caps the honey will spoil . It's a gimmick. And good bee keepers know it is detrimental to bees.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I do not know about any one else but my girls wanted nothing to do with plastic ,, they would not do anything with plastic


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

There are several recent post/threads about this lazy persons answer to bee keeping. Yes lazy person as supposedly you do not remove honey supers, do not uncap the wax seal and do not go into the hive and inspect the bees.

Read the other post and you will not get a good positive response from experienced bee keepers.


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...-what-general-consensus-about-flow-hives.html


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/beekeeping/545122-austrailian-beehive-real.html

 Al


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

tom j said:


> Flow Hive has raised just over $10 million, and has NOT sent out one hive todate
> they send in there money and wait wait wait wait ,, never sending one hive


Actually they have been sending out hives for quite a bit now. It was a preorder - that's how preorders work, you pay and then you have to wait for production to actually happen.

I agree that the things are a waste of money though. But, they have brought a lot of attention to backyard beekeeping, at least, and that's a good thing.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

in nov they said they had not sent ANY out but were going to in the spring ,,,, if they have sent some out how come NO ONE has said I HAVE ONE ,, I HACE ONE ,,, I HAVE ONE ?????????????????????? they had over 10 mill dollars in PRE ORDER if each hive is $600 thats 1666 for each million so they had over 16 thousand ordered and no one has said I HAVE ONE come on now lets get real


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm raising colonies in customers equipment this spring and I've already received 2 to raise bees in. Pain in the neck too. The top that comes with it is unsuitable for transporting bees. The ones I have are 8 frame...not sure if all of them are or not, so I'm going to have to build a top for it for them to transfer it back to their house. I just have the brood boxes, not the part that has the honey gizmo. So, now you have heard it. I've seen a couple of them in person.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I know they have mailed some out there are a couple guys from our bee club that have brought them in to show. They had not used them yet as they were waiting for spring.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

you are the only 2 that has said they have seen them other then on line


----------



## enediyne (May 11, 2015)

Apparently our local roots to harvest has one. When I inquired, she gave me her number and said for me to call. Must be a long story.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

TxMex said:


> I'm raising colonies in customers equipment this spring and I've already received 2 to raise bees in. Pain in the neck too. The top that comes with it is unsuitable for transporting bees. The ones I have are 8 frame...not sure if all of them are or not, so I'm going to have to build a top for it for them to transfer it back to their house. I just have the brood boxes, not the part that has the honey gizmo. So, now you have heard it. I've seen a couple of them in person.


The key to this is the "honey gizmo" and you don't have one. Right? I'm among those that believe this product either doesn't exist or doesn't do what it was advertised to do. Without the gizmo, I'm not considering you as someone that has received this new invention. Nothing against you, just trying to figure out if the product ever got past the promotion and investment phase.

So far we have a no gizmo, an apparently, two unused from the bee club and a belief they have, but admit too costly. Mail me $1,000.00 cash and I'll get one to you right after February 30th.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

From what I understand, this thing has some kind of valve that turns on the honey flow, I can't see how you could get around having some sort of moving part to accomplish this. I just don't see a moving part of any kind functioning very well inside a beehive. Maybe once or twice, when everything is new, but a little wax, dried honey, propolis, and you are going to need a crowbar or a front end loader to slide the gate to release the honey. Not that it would flow out anyway. If it was capped, wouldn't the cells act kind of like a syringe? At best I can only see it working on 90 degree days.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

what I will be waiting for is ,,,,,,,, my 5 year old son/daughter (or the kids from next door ) went out to my hives and turned the knob on all my flow hives and all the honey run out onto the ground ,,,,, or ,,,, last night some one came and robbed all my honey from my flow hives !!!!!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom your beating that dead horse, banging your head into the wall again.


 Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

haypoint said:


> The key to this is the "honey gizmo" and you don't have one. Right? I'm among those that believe this product either doesn't exist or doesn't do what it was advertised to do. Without the gizmo, I'm not considering you as someone that has received this new invention. Nothing against you, just trying to figure out if the product ever got past the promotion and investment phase.
> 
> So far we have a no gizmo, an apparently, two unused from the bee club and a belief they have, but admit too costly. Mail me $1,000.00 cash and I'll get one to you right after February 30th.


I'm going to type very slowly as your reading comprehension skills do not seem to be the best. I am a bee breeder(check out signature). I sell nucs, full sized hives and will raise bees in equipment that customers provide. I did not buy a flow hive. The 2 hives I have that I will be raising bees in are flow hives. The insignia is branded into the hive. They did not bring over the honey part of the hive as it would have been in the way. These people had no possible reason to lie to me about having the honey part of the hive. I have no reason to lie about having received them.

Where I'm from it is considered the height of rudeness to make statements like you just did. It also does not reflect well upon you.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

TxMex said:


> I'm going to type very slowly as your reading comprehension skills do not seem to be the best. I am a bee breeder(check out signature). I sell nucs, full sized hives and will raise bees in equipment that customers provide. I did not buy a flow hive. The 2 hives I have that I will be raising bees in are flow hives. The insignia is branded into the hive. They did not bring over the honey part of the hive as it would have been in the way. These people had no possible reason to lie to me about having the honey part of the hive. I have no reason to lie about having received them.
> 
> Where I'm from it is considered the height of rudeness to make statements like you just did. It also does not reflect well upon you.


Re-read your first sentence and you last one. Edit as you see fit. eep: 

Then read what I commented on. From what you wrote, you didn't have the gizmo, your words, and had not seen it work. Apparently, you assume your customers have the gizmo but have not actually seen it. As a person that doubted it would make it to market and thinks it cannot work as demonstrated, you have offered nothing to change that. I seek the truth. I'd like to put away my skepticism that these folks were/are running a scam. When you see how one works, be sure to provide your expert analysis.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al ,, its just that I can not understand why so many can put up $600 plus and know none have been sent out ,,,and no one has saw one work ( I maen back in 2015 ) I mean $10 million ,, a half of a percent intrest alone is $50000


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

But Tom you may be right but some people have money to throw away and no ambition to do any type of hard work.
Remember the old adage you can lead the horse to water, the rest is up to the horse.
there is also a fool and their money one.

 Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

haypoint said:


> Re-read your first sentence and you last one. Edit as you see fit. eep:
> 
> Then read what I commented on. From what you wrote, you didn't have the gizmo, your words, and had not seen it work. Apparently, you assume your customers have the gizmo but have not actually seen it. As a person that doubted it would make it to market and thinks it cannot work as demonstrated, you have offered nothing to change that. I seek the truth. I'd like to put away my skepticism that these folks were/are running a scam. When you see how one works, be sure to provide your expert analysis.


Am I not speaking in English? Es mejor para usted en Espanol? Deutsch? :facepalm: :bash:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Hey you two knock it off. Don't make me tell you again.*

Bottom line is most experienced bee keepers *do not* believe it will work like they say.
Majority say it is way to expensive.
No American bee keeper has reported actually seeing one in use. 



 Al


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

alleyyooper said:


> *Hey you two knock it off. Don't make me tell you again.*
> 
> Bottom line is most experienced bee keepers do believe it will work like they say.
> Majority say it is way to expensive.
> ...


Most experienced bee keepers I have met said the opposite.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I beg your pardon. Being called a liar tends to get my dander up.

I have a friend in Canada that has seen a flow hive in person. She's a professional beek like me. One of the beekeepers in her area was one of the testers for the flow hive. It does work. It does not work like the videos show. You must remove the bees from the device and take it into an enclosed building to extract it....just like usual or the bees would be all in your honey. 

I do not endorse the flow hive. I think it is overpriced and will encourage folks to get bees but not do beekeeping thinking they can turn a crank and get honey without having to put in the time and effort it takes to learn about and care for bees. I should be a huge endorser of this as it will result in folks needing to buy bees....and I sell bees. 

A quote from Michael Bush on the beesource forum. "Yes, it actually works. They sent me six to test. It seems impossible, but it's not." http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?307501-Extractor-less-honey-by-Flow-Hive/page2&


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

TxMex said:


> I beg your pardon. Being called a liar tends to get my dander up.
> 
> I have a friend in Canada that has seen a flow hive in person. She's a professional beek like me. One of the beekeepers in her area was one of the testers for the flow hive. It does work. It does not work like the videos show. You must remove the bees from the device and take it into an enclosed building to extract it....just like usual or the bees would be all in your honey.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone is saying it can't work. But the detrimental impact on the bees and the disruption of their natural routine and lives is not fully known. I'm betting you will see more colony collapse with this device. As several others on that link you shared feel.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Vahomesteaders said:


> I don't think anyone is saying it can't work. But the detrimental impact on the bees and the disruption of their natural routine and lives is not fully known. I'm betting you will see more colony collapse with this device. As several others on that link you shared feel.


I very much agree! Every year I have several people contact me wanting to know how to have bees for pollination and get honey without messing with the bees. I'm sure these folks are very attracted to the flow hive. I definitely do not feel that this device is a boon to beekeeping. The most positive thing I can say about it is that it seems like everyone has seen the danged videos and at least it has sparked some extra interest in beekeeping.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

OOP"S left out the word not, fixed it and high lighted it.

*Is ok to make the statement to confirm your not a liar, but neither of you also have to carry it forward to try to get the last word in.*

 Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Good enough. I won't be a problem here again.


----------



## enediyne (May 11, 2015)

Wow, who knew such an innocent question would turn so quickly?!


----------



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

It's called crowdfunding. You come up with an idea and a plan. You then have to raise the money to even begin the production stages. Therefor the actual product coming out lags greatly behind the initial investment. 

Personally I think it's a great idea, but a novelty. I cannot see how it would work well over the long term at all.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

A friend of mine purchased one. Waiting for the review.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

She has recieved hers and put it together. We have been friends for 40+ years, so I will take her word at face value.

Review and pricepoint will dictate on our route.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

She is very lucky. According to flow hives Facebook page only 24 kits have been given out. Mostly to professional reviewers and those who donated the most money.


----------

